# The Good AND Bad - How's your pup doing?



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm just curious to know what people with pups are dealing with, not dealing with, troubles and maybe downright failure . I am also curious to see what problems/struggles/triumphs are at what ages, so please include your pup's age!

(I don't mean this to be for advice... that would get too convoluted, too fast. Just looking for comparisons)

Bailey, male, intact, just shy of 5 mnths:

*GOOD:*
1. Never been landsharky, really. He's mouthy on occasion, but it's very soft. Has a very soft bite.
2. He's offleash at almost all times in the yard and knows his boundaries and doesn't seem to have any interest in testing them. (Although I don't leave him or take eyes off)
3. He has never eaten my house. Worst offense was pawing at the carpet in front of a door he wanted to go in.  Called him off, hasn't done it again, hasn't chewed on anything but his toys and chewies.
4. Seems to learn fairly fast. The stays are longer and longer. Just did his first "down" today. 
5. Lets me do his nails, play with ears, etc and doesn't seem to care.
6. Starting to show great interest in playing frisbee. Retrieves pretty well, but not directly to me yet. (I don't let him jump - I just throw it far)

*BAD:*
1. He pees on anything soft I put in his crate.
2. He is afraid of kids. We are to the point he ignores them when we go to the city park, but if they're close, he's reacting. (Vet office yesterday, 4 year old within 10 feet got him reactive - barked a couple times.)
3. He reacts to any new car pulling up drive. Barks, ears up. We play LAT. Not getting much better, need to work harder.
4. He can't seem to figure out when the Shiba Inu is done playing and continues to instigate her.
5. Doing better with cat, but still tries to get kitty to play. Kitty has claws.
6. He's eating his poop. Only his own poop. After recent bout with coccidia, I started really eagle-eyeing him and I could swear he hadn't been eating it, but he sure has been all about it the past week or more. I pick it up everytime but he'll still sometimes find an occasional stray poop. He's learning "leave it" with moderate success, but his interest is still there. Yuck.

I'm looking forward to going back to this post in six months to a year and updating it... :laugh: Wonder what it'll look like then.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

ahh i like this thread. chobahn is now one and a half yrs. ok here goes the good

-learning to _really_ listen to commands in high traffic areas. just had him out for a walk and he did amazing! not to say he didn't still need strong direction, but i could tell he was thinking about things on his own 
-he is so friendly with people...loves anybody and everybody
-good in the house when he is home alone
-has an "off" switch during play that he didn't have before

the bad 

-still mouthy when he is trying to tell us he has to go to the bathroom
-digs holes in the yard sometimes
-eats his poop if he has the chance (which is rare)
-reactive (on leash) to other dogs sometimes...once he gets over his overexcitement, he is fine with them.
-totally knows how to get a rise out of his daddy and he totally does! he's such a stinker. he listens to mommy tho 

this is just a few examples of the good and the bad...this dog is my first GSD and there have been many ups and downs. i love him like crazy even though there have been times i've wanted to rip my hair out trying to deal with him just because i didn't know how. he and i have grown together and we have finally developed some sort of mutual respect that i am so proud of! it hasn't been easy, but i have finally found my own voice and my own way of dealing with him that sets him up for success...and it works! he has taught me so much and i'm sure if i look back on this list 6 months from now, there will be even more positive things to talk about. good luck to everyone with their pups


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

Bentley is 7 months - GSD X LAB

Good:
-No problems crate training
-Potty trained very fast
-Listens pretty well - responds good to training - Leave it - Sit - Stay - Come(sometimes) Lye down - etc
-LOVES to cuddle - Loves people - Loves little dogs
(a little scared of bigger dogs)
-Getting better on walks - (not so much lunging as before)
-Plays fetch - loves frisbee and going on small hikes

Bad:
-Chews everything (couches/kitchen chairs/deck/his bed(s)(s)(s) lol
-BAD Food & toy guarding issues (working with trainer - i've seen a little improvement with the new training -  - also using N.I.L.F (seeing changes)
-Mouthy/playful - when he wants to really play - so I give him a chance to not do it again - then correct him 
-Jumps up on me/guests/counter 
-Trys to EATS EVERYTHING on walks(may have to start walking with muzzle?)


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

Great thread!

*Denver: *1 year old, male sable, intact

Good
-mild temperament; friendly
-house trained
-responds well to positive reinforcement type training
-fast learner
-no barking; very silent dog
-no aggression; no confidence issues; confident
-responds well to new environments
-no marking issues; lifts leg only on bushes or objects while walking outdoors; refuses to even mark anything in the yard! will not pee in backyard or front lawn
-will tell me his water bowl is empty or wants fresh water by sitting quietly at the sink and stare at it
-responds well, 100%, to basic commands except the recall; still working on it
-inquisitive; non-skittish; will greet people affectionately; other dog greetings appropriate to situation and energy other dog gives off
-crate-trained; does exceptionally well for long overnight periods; no accidents; no barking; goes in willingly with command 'In', do not need to repeat


Bad
-no fluffy beds; will rip to shreds
-still a little worked up seeing another dog on leash walking; thinks entitled to meet each one
-must train more on focusing
-possible allergic reaction to beef
-not 100% responsive on recall; requires more training; about 70 to 80% there
-about zero response to the game of fetch; not interested whatsoever! as if most ridiculous game to bring something so cool back only to have it tossed away
-will prey on smaller fearful dogs meaning chasing and roughhousing but no biting or aggression; no problems with confident smaller dogs, will play well as if it's a dog his size


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

Great idea of a thread.

Kona 5 month old spayed female.

Good:
1.Very quick learner, loves positive reenforcement. In transition from food to a toy reward
2.Very quickly potty trained -left out of crate at night since day 1 no accidents during the night as she wakes me up when she needs to go. No accidents when left in her crate while working.
3.Non distractive compared to most - knows her toys are hers and other stuff is not hers
4.Okay with cats (see below)
5.Responds to commands off leash ("come" works 70% in highly distracted areas)
6.Friendly to other people if they show an interest in her
7.Some control on barking (working in progress)

Bad
1.Very talkative to others when she wants to play and the other dog does not - scares some owners as she has a big bark
2.Jumps on new people - working very hard on this
3.Okay with cats - Have 3 she loves 1 of the boys okay with the other boy and wants to play with our female but she prefers to stay in high places which Kona doesn't like and barks.
4.Some fear - but she is getting a lot better 
5.Wish she cuddled more - working on this 
6. Pulling on leash to other dogs in stores such as PetsMart 

Like others have said this is a few examples of our life with Kona. SHe is honestly the best dog we could have ever asked for and has really made herself one of the family. She is our first GSD and won't be the last. I know she is still a puppy but some days I miss the small puppy stage of only a few months ago. LOL


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Walt....14 mth old intacted male.

The positive: 

He's sweet natured. Loves everybody even strangers.
He never tears up his toys. He holds them so gentle in his mouth...almost like they are his baby. He licks his toys instead of chewing them.
He was very easy to potty train. (Maybe b/c he was my 3rd and I'm getting better at this)
He hardly ever barks.
He isn't bothered by the cat. He actually grooms him sometimes.
He will find stuff I hide around the house for him. (I admit, sometimes I play hide-n-seek with all my dogs):wild:
He sheds very little if at all.
The negatives:


He is scared to death of a collar/leash/harness of any kind. He absolutely refuses to walk on one. As soon as any goes on, he stops. He starts shaking so bad. I don't get it. Sometimes he even pees on himself.
His tail is lethal. It wags so hard and fast that it will knock stuff over.
My terrier and him just look at each other and they start to fight.
Gets to excited. Hard to get him to calm down when he gets to this point. Will not listen to any commands.
He knows commands. He just won't do them all the time. Maybe 50% and only when you are giving him something in return like food or toys.
He jumps on me even when I turn my back to him and try to ignore him.
He eats only the terrier's poop...not the other dogs or his.
Actually not just him.......but all my GSD's LOVE to drink warm bathtub water.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby - 2 years:

The Good:
Has gone from 100% attempts to eat poop to 1% or less
Very good with people of all ages and genders
Will play with other dogs once they show they have no aggression
Allows handling, actually instigates it (didn't like being touched at first)
Very good off leash, stays close, good recall, never runs off
Good obedience and with Stays, doesn't bolt
Eats the right amount (on her own) to maintain a proper weight
Very playful, good 'sense of humor'
Much less mouthy, good bite control

The Bad:
Shy of other dogs on first contact (not sharp), takes a while to warm up
Erratic at frisbee or fetch, sometimes great sometimes awful
Needs to keep the pack(wife, me,her) together when walking
Will probably fail CGC because she won't allow me to leave her with another person


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Malice 13 weeks

Good
* Confident
* Curious
* Not mouthy
* Dog friendly
* People friendly
* Able to keep up with the big dogs energy wise
* Cuddle bug
* Loves to play tug
* Loves to swim
* Sleeps through the night
* Walks great on leash
* Knows the yard boundry
* Clever (problem solver)

Bad
* Still has a potty accident every couple of days
* Too curious
* Toy destroyer
* Cat poo eater 
* Has selective hearing
* Slowly learning sit
* Bark, bark, bark
* Cat chaser (working on it)

Sinister 2.5 years old

Good
* Smart
* Super sweet
* Stays by my side
* Knows not to leave the yard
* Can be trusted off leash
* Listens
* Dog friendly
* Cat friendly
* Very people friendly
* Learns quickly
* 100% potty trained
* Sleeps through the night and enjoys nap time
* Cuddle bug
* Loves to swim
* Makes me feel safe

Bad
* Sometimes too friendly
* Seeks attention from people


----------



## tracyaesaert (Aug 23, 2011)

Rox - in a few days time a 1 year old girl...

Good: 

* super sweet and loving dog
* when alone with her she loves to do follow your command
* only had 1 food guarding moment, and never ever since
* loves going to the vet 
* loves carrides
* makes sure we have our daily excercise 
* is very protective of the home when she is alone (and that is good in our region, have a lot of burglaries due to being on the French border and crooks get away very fast)
* is a gentle giant lady
* finally loves being petted
* lets her take care of her when she is ill
* shows us all her love
* very, very learnfull (but it takes a whole lot of excercise)
* comforts me when I have an offday with all her enthousiasm when we get home
* lets me know when my mum, dad, stepdad or hubbie is at the door
* is perfectly potty trained and does it all in the same part of the yard (unfortunatly for me, it is where all the nettles are)
* is not scared of doing new things when we are around 

Bad:

* tends to be deaf to commands when other people are around
* does not like to have her ears cleaned - and makes sure we know that
* eats her antibiotics like they are candy ))
* tends to be nasty when other dogs are around her - still working on that and hoping that will change someday
* tiny bit mouthy - but has improved immensly
* does NOT understand the game of fetch 
* is horrible at "heel" and have now been learning her that for over 6 months, but we are not giving up


Guess I'll better stop now, cause I could go on and on and on about our lovely Rox...


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Isa
9 weeks

The Good:
-Sleeps 7 hours at night already
-Knows sit, down, come and fetch (that one about 50%)
-Walks on leash without pulling back or biting the lead
-Potty accidents very few
-Very quiet in crate, sits and waits to be let out
-So far, good with cats...just lots of licks

The Bad:
-Mouthy, but getting better
-Pesters senior dogs constantly
-Digs out of outdoor puppy pen


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Brody 8 1/2months

The Good:
- He's a goofball and very playful
- Allows strangers to pet him- not fearful
- Follows basic commands 100% with no distractions
- Is getting WAY better at playing fetch
- Has a good off-switch in the house
- Has shown no aggression towards people or dogs
- LOVES working for treats
- Goes in his crate and lays down without command before I leave for work

The Bad
- Has No recall when other dogs are around
- Reactive to birds and squirrels on walks
- Gets excited seeing other dogs during walks- wants to meet
- Walks too fast on leash - hard to walk slow
- Prey chases my sisters Chihuahua 
- Barks excitedly at people entering house


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kastle, intact, male GSD puppy, 4 months old

The Good

Temperament/Nerve are exactly what I asked for
Confident/fearless in new places, on new surfaces etc
Extremely high drive for work, food, toys
Intense focus even in high distraction environments
Knows boundaries and doesn’t question them with me (front yard, off lead. Does question them with Jason though hehe)
100% amazing recall – full speed as soon as the words leave my mouth, no matter where we are
Beginning to enjoy cuddle time with Mom…barely LOL
Loves to chase, fetch, tug
Absolutely a doll with new people of all ages/size and even in wheelchairs, walkers, with canes etc
Wonderful with other dogs
No issues to being touched, handled etc
Swims great and loves the water
Very agile, fast and willing. Important for Schutzhund, Agility, Flyball…
Sleeps through the night
High pain tolerance and can handle pressure
Likes to bite
Incredibly smart and loves to learn new things
 
The Bad

Pees anywhere and everywhere whenever he feels the urge
Has learned to throw a tantrum in crate, if he doesn’t get his way, he will pee, just a little, to get out. Not really sure how to fix this issue…
Demanding!!! When he wants something, he wants it now and he will throw a _fit _like no other if he feels the need. Demanding barker, which is loud, and quite deep for a puppy – annoying.
Loud – he is vocal, he barks and “talks” to his toys, himself, others etc…
When he’s super excited, he will bite me – sometimes really hard. He has no idea what to do with his mouth when he’s excited – and even struggles with redirection on a toy. Luckily, these times are not frequent and not long-lived. Also, only with Jason and I, and the SchH helper – no one else.
He’s a bit of an annoying prat with the other dogs in the household. Especially Ike and Eden (Dottie does not put up with his crap) but he’s slowly learning…SLOWLY.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper, 9 month old intact male.

*The good*
-Outgoing, forward, confident dog
- LOVES his agility class. Both instructors and one instructor's husband have taken me aside to let me know I can go as far as I want with him in agility.
- Out of the crate at night at 4 months old
- Out of the crate unattended at 5 months old
- Able to go hiking off-leash, excellent recall
- Obedient to his mom
- Aloof around strangers
- Respectful to my 9-year old Shepherd
- Friendly with other dogs

*The Bad*
- Disobedient to his dad. (guess who never works with him?)
- Reactive to other dogs on leash (not aggressive, he wants to PLAY!)
- Gets very excited, jumping and barking when people come over
- Occasionally does a bit of "landscaping" in the back yard if I'm not paying attention.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Kato
6 months

The Good:
-only one accident in the house and it was my fault
-obedient and respects our belongings
-quiet in the crate
-generally not a chewer (see The Bad)
-quiets down well in the house
-lets me do his ears/nails with little fuss
-good with other dogs
-not overly friendly with strangers

The Bad:
-jumps up when really excited but only if its the most inopportune time
-chewed through a seat belt in my car (ARRGH!)
-sometimes a little nervous with certain strangers (have not figured this one out yet)
-always wants my Chobani


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Fantastic thread! 

The good
~ he's been with us for 3 weeks and feels very at home 
~ he is so good at home, hasn't destroyed a thing
~ he is very outgoing
~ loves swimming now
~ loves the cat
~ loves when we go out to train and loves what he does
~ doesn't mind strangers or dogs
~ outgoing happy personality


The Bad
~ he loves to annoy the cat, all the time
~ not necessarily bad, but his weight shocked me, so I'm keeping a very close eye on his diet
~ not food driven, so training is extra hard with a hotdog in hand 
~ not obedient AT ALL (my fault though) 
~ his ear is bugging me, the left ear won't stand up, it's always halfway up


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

*Trinity*, 9 months, intact female white shepherd, nickname Trin-Trin (reason: see bad...:laugh:!).
*Good*:


Easily potty trained, and from early age reliably rings bell to go outside, even for that rare morning empty-stomach barf.
Quickly learns new tasks; all basic obedience, except of course not yet 100% in proofing but used by trainer as demo-dog in classes. 100% cuteness factor when she lifts up her right paw super high and waves hi or bye to you with such earnestness---as if it means EVERYTHING to her that you'll wave back!
Toy and food drive wonderful; retrieves ball, so far no matter where it's thrown and has a natural down-indicate when unable to reach it.
Observant, curious, inquisitive, interested, clever, and sense of humor is wonderful; has innate discernment that we hope to fully develop; also she recovers very nicely when "bad" things happen.
Can clip toenails outside in the middle of our driveway, belly up position; however, this was only a couple of days ago that we attempted it, and she was very much a joy to behold.
Excellent with others, animals and humans....that we've been able to work with so far....even goes to vet with no troubles (so far!). We work very hard, but do our darnedest to make it fun, and actually it is fun. It's not quite perfected, of course.
Athletic, very much, and seems to possess an auto-shut-off inner button, even when tittering on the verge of shooting into space from rocket launch pad; very carefully nurturing that.....we'd hate to blow it!
So far is showing very promisingly for tracking; hip hip hooray!
*Bad*:


At nine weeks of age, we had her home for one day, she threw a temper-tantrum like no other youngster I've known, over the swimming pool----she wanted it THAT badly----but we wanted to take her outside first to take care of any bathroom business! Holy hot flames burst wide open, she was mad! It reminded us of baby Jack-Jack from that one movie called "The Incredibles" so that's how she got the nickname Trin-Trin. And to be honest, she'll still retain that look sometimes, you know the one, where they wanna act as if the whole entire universe revolves around them----which is not really so bad but not so good either because ever since three months of age she has had her big-girl bark! So, even tho her body language displays she is in a joyful mood, it tends to sound too scarey for a couple of folks we've encountered, and we're working on that. lol.
Btw, as a side note....she is our very first puppy ever (in our 21 years of marriage), who came from a breeder..... (as all our other dogs were/are rescued/adopted.....and one retiree who just plain astounds us as we work with her.)...this aside is a very special noting of thanks to you, in case you're reading this post, in how much GM and I appreciate your good work!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Dooney- 7 1/2 month old GSD

The Good:

* Learns very quickly
* Excellent in the car (see Bad)
* Is definitely mommy's girl
* LOVES other dogs
* LOVES kids (particularly my 3 year old nephew)
* Completely housebroken 
* Goes into her kennel on command
* has not been a chewer (with the exception of 2 laptop AC cords)
* 70 pounds at 7 months ( i wanted a BIG girl)
* Won't leave my side
* Loves unconditionally
* Wakes her Dad up in the mornings to go out (lets mommy sleep in)
* Knows what time to come jump in the bed to wake me up
* lays down for me to trim her nails, clean ears
* LOVES to be vacuumed follows me around the entire time waiting to be vacuumed

The Bad:

* Gets SUPER excited when people first come in the house, and heaven forbid if it is my mom coming to visit- Dooney would crawl inside of her if she could
* Her and my male cat antagonize either other constantly (worse than 2 kids i think)
* Won't leave my side (bit of separation anxiety)
* Likes to attack the hose in the backyard
* Barks at every shadow (though she is getting better)
* Husband can NOT sweep the back porch without her trying to attack the broom (i of course do not have this problem with her
* Excellent in the car UNLESS someone has to be walking down the sidewalk, riding their bike, or visible to her at all (then she barks like crazy)


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Blackjack 5 month old male

Good:
Loves and seeks out training
Affectionate
Fast learner
Observant
Good heeler on walks
Accepts touches, brushing, nail clipping all over
Great on car rides
Good in the crate

Bad:
Springy! Zooms and leaps
Counter surfs
Can be demanding
Gets out of hand while playing, trips and falls, sometimes hurting himself
Very low pain tolerance; screeches over everything
Sneaky digging if we turn around while in the yard


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a 6 month old, although he's not a GSD :shocked:

Good:
- exuberant
- high prey drive
- high food drive
- loves to tug
- extremely sure footed
- bold
- confident
- usually friendly
- very trainable and already knows lots of stuff (basic obedience, tricks, agility)
- walks well on leash
- devoted
- housetrained at home
- not easily discouraged
- rides well in a car
- almost always good in a crate

Not so Good:

- not totally housetrained at work 
- sometimes distrustful towards certain people (this is a breed trait though)
- will limb out of the 4' fence to get to me
- sometimes too rough when playing with other dogs
- bad in a crate while I'm teaching class

All in all he's a pretty awesome pup


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

*Jaxon 7 1/2 months old*


*The Good*

Great temperment. Perfect nerves, he's not afraid of a **** thing. 
Learns quickly, he's very smart.
Loves training, loves what he does.
Agile
Both Food and Prey driven.
He's never been mouthy. Never chews on the house or anything.
He can heel through an entire (uninterupted walk).
Forgiving of my mistakes.
Good in the house. Not obnoxious.
Loves to play.

Not food aggressive.
Good in the car. 

 

*The Bad*

Barks CONSTANTLY outside. The neighbors have to shout at him to shut up.
Pulls to reach other people and dogs.
He's testing the waters right now in obedience. Playing "Hard of Hearing"
He doesn't get really excited about obedience.
He's stubborn.
Good with the cats, but likes to annoy them. 
Wakes me up first thing in the morning to go out.
Plays too rough with other dogs (but he's learning)
He's not gentle kisser. 
He jumps up in excitement.

*Lukas about 3 Years old*


*The Good*

We love each other way too much. He is my boy.
He listens to me, very obedient.
Loves people, loves attention. (this is a good thing in the case of all his negatives xD)
The perfect snuggler.
Awesome food drive. He LOVES his food. 
I can trust him not to eat the house while he's out of his kennel at night.
Usully a velcro dog.
Loves to be groomed and bathed!

*The Bad*


He hates cats. He's never hurt them, but he hates them.
Piss poor grouch. He thinks he's the exception to the rules he creates.
Skin allergies (over all bad health)
Severely dog aggressive.
Doesn't like to play much.
Separation Anxiety
Can still act like a big puppy.
He is probably the alpha dog because I spoil him. That's my fault. 
Wont let me clip his nails.
Food aggressive.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Dax is 1.5 yrs old, intact male. Not really a pup anymore, but this looks fun:

The good
Will do anything for treats or his Cuz- makes training so easy
Walks nicely on flat collar + leash
Has no problem with me handling his ears, feet, brushing teeth, etc.
Has never chewed on objects in the house (although we kept him crated when he was younger!)
Goofy and laid back
Very calm around people- either sits in front of them to get petted or just ignores them.
Great drop it

The bad
Not 100% on recall for me, but he will *always* come to my DH
Reactive to dogs who are reactive to him (if they bark, he barks)
Reactive to puppies (we are working on these and he does improve...)
Don't trust him to be alone with the cat (probably never will, the size difference is too much)
If we see a squirrel running away on a walk he tries to chase it. If I see it first and ask him to sit he is fine.
Constantly trying to mark on walks
Melts down if DH walks away from him
Hates the vet, okay when the vet does shots and examines his body, but doesn't like the vet touching his head- we have muzzled him the last 2 times for part of his vet visit


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Eva - GSD/chow, 1 year female, spayed

The Good:

* Housebroken for months - paws at the front door. 
* Not a finicky eater and no resource guarding.
* Deadly accurate with jump up kisses (see BAD)
* ADORES kids.
* Good with both big and small dogs. 
* Most affectionate dog I've ever known. Favorite position is touching both DH and me, even if it's just a paw. 
* It's like we asked for the best dog possible for us and we got even better.

The Bad:

* Determined to outlast me with loose leash walking training.
* Will counter surf if given a chance (dog is QUIET!). 
* Does the fastest standing-to-jump-to-standing French kiss in the South. 
* Sits perfectly when a new dog is approaching, then lunges to greet - argh!


----------



## givenalias (Jul 29, 2011)

Quinn - she just turned 3 months yesterday.

The Good


knows sit, come, stay with about 30sec duration, leave it
stops mouthing on command
fairly good at walking on a leash
loves kids
very friendly
seems to understand yard boundaries
awesome in the car (i do a 10 hour paper route and she comes along. She's half rottweiler so we call her the 'routeweiler' :wub
The Bad


irritates my old dog just about all the time
barks for attention
skittish around dogs
chews on anything and everything
sometimes decides 'chase me!' is a fun game. it isn't.
jumps up a lot


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tessa 13 weeks...
The good..
1)very friendly with people
2)doesn't seem fazed at all by other dogs..
3)basically house broken
4)holds a stay very well
5)fetches if I roll the ball
6)loves to be with us.
7) walks well on lead
8) not afraid of anything
The Bad...
1)basically house broken..
2)torments the Yorkshire (I believe she dreams up new ways to to this when she's in her bed.)
3) not afraid of anything
4)thinks every toy is hers 
5)thinks all the food is hers
6)growing up way too fast.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

What a cute thread.  Kaiser is now a little over 5.5 months old.

The Good:
1. Housebroken
2. Can be left uncrated at night, though I'm too nervous to try that while at work.
3. Has never been very mouthy or a destructive chewer.
4. Very smart, learns quickly.
5. Awesome food drive and prey drive.
6. Very quiet; tends to sit and observe from afar.
7. Has only jumped on people once (me) and never again.

The Bad:
1. Will spray urine when overexcited, though it has gotten much better.
2. Will be nervous of other dogs upon first meeting.
3. Will not eat his chicken.
4. His overbite is going to cost me a fortune. 

Random Observation:
1. Incredibly mellow, to the point I call him the laziest puppy on the planet.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

FG167 said:


> Kastle, intact, male GSD puppy, 4 months old
> 
> The Good
> 
> ...



OMG.... Kastle sounds like the male version of Zefra.

My list below:

Zefra
5 months old, intact, female


*The Good:*


Excellent nerve
Superb temperament
High HIGH drive (for food, toys, tug, praise, etc.)
High energy
Super easy to engage (with handler, with toys, with anything!)
INTENSE focus no matter what is going on around her
Confident
Very friendly (her whole body wiggles when she meets someone)
Loves people and is good with other dogs (a little rough in play though which is because she is use to playing with older, larger dogs.. lol)
Super easy to train
Nice calm, full bite (natural)
Looks directly into the decoys face while she has her tug and is not afraid of a little pressure from him, she is fearless!
INSANE ball drive
Cuddly and loves to lay on my pillows for a cuddle like a cat.. lol.
Excellent recall, super fast
Great at night in her crate or loose
Hasn't chewed anything she isn't suppose too (but she is watched like a hawk ..  )
*The Bad:*


LOUD - she likes to bark and whine
If she doesn't get her own way she will throw a fit (bark, mouth)
Super mouthy (good for schH, bad for my hands and ankles! and she isn't a nippy dog, she will bite you full and hard!)
Throws a fit in the crate if the cats are out (hello prey drive!)
Stares the cats down (doesn't hurt them but wants to stand over them and love them - lick - she is getting better with her leave it with the cats)
Extremely rough (I have to be selective in which dogs she is allowed to play with)
Bugs Stark a lot in the house when they are together (although, if she is resting Stark bugs her too... lol)
Extremely demanding of anything she wants
She lives life at 100mph and when she gets excited it only goes higher!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Verivus said:


> What a cute thread.  Kaiser is now a little over 5.5 months old.
> 
> The Good:
> 1. Housebroken
> ...


 
He's only a puppy -there are other things that will cost you a fortune


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Oooh fun, I'll play! Saphira is 6 months old.

The Good
-#1 thing is that she is fantastic with my 6 yr old...never mouths her, plays wonderfully with her, and is suprisingly gentle with her
-housebroke very easy with no issues
-leaves my senior cats alone and has even befriended the crazy one upstairs...this cat hates everything but they lay on the bed and groom each other! 
-good with other dogs when allowed to meet
-good with people when approached
-brave, bold, and confident from day 1
-more drive than I know what to do with
-does not fuss and allows me to handle all parts of body
-loves swimming
-smart little thing

The Bad
-VOCAL...starting to think some of it is leaking drive...will prolly post a topic asking about this later
-still super mouthy...and like Kastle's owner said, bites hard, no little nips and toy redirection does not always work. Also and maybe this relates to leaking drive and overloading, sometimes will tag my leg while we are working on "fuss" or while she is waiting for me to throw her ball
-can get these wild moments where nothing penetrates the crazy in her brain...this might be my fault though, I was worried about making newbie mistake and doing too much obedience and squashing drive and I think I've done the opposite...

Overall she's great and most of her "bad list" is fixable with time I think and more education for me!

Ronda


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

holland said:


> He's only a puppy -there are other things that will cost you a fortune


My $1200+ bill does not agree, though my estimate will be more accurate come Thursday.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Verivus said:


> My $1200+ bill does not agree, though my estimate will be more accurate come Thursday.


I think what Holland is trying to say is that he's only 5.5 months. He'll cost you a fortune several more times in the next 12-15 years.


----------



## Doubleyolk (Aug 5, 2011)

Bella 4 months

Good
House broken at 11 weeks
Barks when near the door to go out.
Never had a crate accident.
Has plenty of chew toys and nothing destroyed in the house
Loves to meet people,very out going and loves children 
Easily trained with the leash
Doesn't beg for food while we are eating(a big plus)
Loves to ride in the car
Will bark when someone knocks on the front door
Loves to run and play in the yard
Trains easy and treat motivated
Sit,stay,no,down,in the kennel were commands she learned at 12 weeks

Bad
Poop eater if we don't get there with the hot sauce.
Real mouthy when playing,but has improved greatly
Dribbles when she gets excited
Likes digging holes in the yard

We spend a lot of time with her and being retired has allowed us to spend time training and socializing her. She is very much a part of the family and we hope her temperament carries on through her adult life.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I think what Holland is trying to say is that he's only 5.5 months. He'll cost you a fortune several more times in the next 12-15 years.


Yes thats what I meant


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

chelle said:


> I'm just curious to know what people with pups are dealing with, not dealing with, troubles and maybe downright failure . I am also curious to see what problems/struggles/triumphs are at what ages, so please include your pup's age!
> 
> (I don't mean this to be for advice... that would get too convoluted, too fast. Just looking for comparisons)
> 
> ...


Originally I'd said I'd wait six months to update. Guess I got a little ahead of myself, as it has been six weeks. But also wanted to bring this back up to the top. 

*Update:*
*GOOD:*
1. Never been landsharky, really. He's mouthy on occasion, but it's very soft. Has a very soft bite. Still true.
2. He's offleash at almost all times in the yard and knows his boundaries and doesn't seem to have any interest in testing them. (Although I don't leave him or take eyes off) Still true, except when squirrels tempt him.
3. He has never eaten my house. Worst offense was pawing at the carpet in front of a door he wanted to go in. Called him off, hasn't done it again, hasn't chewed on anything but his toys and chewies. Still *mostly* true, other than he managed to destroy a phone cord the other day. Long story, don't know how he managed it. 
4. Seems to learn fairly fast. The stays are longer and longer. Just did his first "down" today. Stay is his strength. Downs are no problem. Working on distance with them and when I go out of sight.
5. Lets me do his nails, play with ears, etc and doesn't seem to care. Still doesn't care, lets me do whatever.
6. Starting to show great interest in playing frisbee. Retrieves pretty well, but not directly to me yet. (I don't let him jump - I just throw it far) Much progress here! I use two frisbees. I throw the one, he brings it back, when he's close, I get ready to throw the other and he automatically drops the one he has. It's a patchwork way to get what I want, we need to work more... but he looooves frisbee.

*BAD:*
1. He pees on anything soft I put in his crate. I no longer put anything soft in the crate, so problem not fixed, just managed for now. 
2. He is afraid of kids. We are to the point he ignores them when we go to the city park, but if they're close, he's reacting. (Vet office yesterday, 4 year old within 10 feet got him reactive - barked a couple times.) Getting better, but still an issue and very dependent on how big the kid is. 
3. He reacts to any new car pulling up drive. Barks, ears up. We play LAT. Not getting much better, need to work harder. No change here.
4. He can't seem to figure out when the Shiba Inu is done playing and continues to instigate her. Much better here. 
5. Doing better with cat, but still tries to get kitty to play. Kitty has claws. Much, much better here. He's now licking kitty's ears. Much better. 
6. He's eating his poop. Only his own poop. After recent bout with coccidia, I started really eagle-eyeing him and I could swear he hadn't been eating it, but he sure has been all about it the past week or more. I pick it up everytime but he'll still sometimes find an occasional stray poop. He's learning "leave it" with moderate success, but his interest is still there. Yuck. This seems to be completely resolved. No interest in his poop or any poop. It took some time, work and a lot of "leave it." I think I can claim success though. Big sigh of relief.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

My 4 onth old pup:

1. The Good:
She has gotten better by not biting my toes anymore
She never pees or poops in her crate.
Sleeps through the night now
Knows how to sit, down, paw, stay, come, and off.
Is as cute as can be.
LOVES our 11yr old GSD, they play and roughhouse every day
Is very food motivated
Jumps straight up in the air like a Kangaroo ( good hips)

The Bad:
She is housebroken about 75% but when it is time to go out the back door into the yard through the dining room, she takes the long way around the rug and pees on it before she gets to the door. We rolled up the rug and put down a throw rug right by the backdoor ( at lest to get her closer and she peed on it within a minute after we took her out!). VERY frustrating! We need rugs for traction for our 11yr old with DM so I am buying an outdoor rubber mat for inside the door.
2. She submissive pees mostly when my husband tries to "catch her" to take her outside. I told him he needs to lure her to foloow him with a treat or two.
3. She comes when I call unless she is sniffing around then she ignores me totally.
4. The hand biting is still ****. I tired every suggestion and she just comes back for more or vengence biting even when my gentle older Shepherd pins her down or nips her, she gets mad and dives back at him growling angrily. He's 115lbs!
5. Steals everything she can reach and chews things up, but ignores her toys!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly 2year old November 15

Good
-gentle and friendly to all other animals, people, kids
-very obedient
-stays by my side 
-loves to give kisses
-fearless
-confident

bad
-barks at night while we are sleeping if another animal crosses our yard(could be a good thing to but it scares the heck out of us)
-hogs the bed
-snores
-when playing fetch she will not give up the toy


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau 15 weeks

*Good*
-Excellent nerve all surfaces situations heights noises - some very loud noises have startled then he wants to check it out. 
-Excellent ball and tug drives with very good food drive
-Learning obedience well; doing recall under distraction, perfect sit all situations, decent leash manners (working on)
-Have gotten past the hand biting phase though he is fascinated with hair
-Good focus
-Social with dogs and people curious about other animals/social - learning chicken poop is more interesting than chickens
-Not a single accident in the house or even a near accident
-Seems to be quite hard
-Learning his dog manners slowly (not to jump on the other dogs)
-Does settle in crate
-Good with prolonged eye contact of the deepest kind (if you know what I mean there)

*Bad*
-Having to break him from chewing on crate wires - may need to buy other crate - hope distraction during teething will take care of it.
-Sometimes chases tail in crate when he should be winding down. Basically he sees tail twitch then pounces on it like a cat - also working on that
-Settle in crate is only good for about an hour or two then he just has to do something
-He knows he can bark now and lets me know he is not too happy when I am out throwing balls for Cyra and Grim (even though I do his morning ball throw first)

*You asked for it you got it*
-Grabs anything and everything
-Very curious and into everything
-Has selective hearing sometimes (I wanta dog who has intellegent disobedience though)


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Love this thread! Good thing to come back to  

*Knuckles - 10 weeks

Good - *

Housebreaking at probably 90%, 100% bell trained. Hasn't had an accident in 4 days.
Knows sit, lay down, sit up, shake, high five, speak, go to your puppy bed (crate). Will "sit" no matter how far away I am from him when the command is said.
Doesn't bite my toes anymore
Walks great on leash when other dog isn't with.
Pretty much keeps away from anything that isn't a dog toy, unless it's paper or cardboard.
Sleeps pretty much through the night. One time a night, if any.

*
Bad - *

Stubborn. Doesn't come when called.
Bites everyone else's toes
Uses bell 30 times a day when wants to go outside and play
Pulls HARD on leash when other dog is with, wants to keep up with her, even when she is right beside him.
Has an obsession with my slippers
Cries like a madman when someone has food
A bit fearful of strangers, but warms up fast
starting to play too rough with the cats, but that is our one cat's fault. He let him for the first month. I'm starting to have to correct him - can't leave it up to the cats anymore.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Rio- 1 Year and 5 months 

*Good*
Very laid back 
Great with kids, dogs, people 
Gentle with all small animals which is important with the rats and ferret
No more toy destroying
Sleeps through the night (and most of the day) 
Confident in new or crowded situations 
Fine with loud noises, vaccum and fireworks 
Has finally got the 'Stay' command and is great under destraction
No mouthing and very affectionate 
Will cuddle on the bed but jump down on the first command. 

*Bad 
*Still no recall around dogs after months of practicing 
Still jumps on my OH's brother despite breaking her of jumping on everyone else
Ignores Dad (not that he cares) 
Is prissy in many ways. Wont get on her chair is there is even the slightest thing off with it like a jumper draped over the arm. 
Will whine and huff until said jumper is removed. 
Has no real love for playing ball or training.. It all takes from her schedualed nap time. 
Wont go out to pee if its raining but will hover around the open door looking forlorn. 
Very picky eater and selective of the treats she will put in her gob.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Sheldon 4.5 months old. Neutered. 

*Good*
Very sweet. Loves everyone.
Good with babies (shows no interest)
Doesn't chase the chickens or cats (up next: horses)
LOVES his crate.
Does his tricks about 75% of the time (Sit is an issue..but he'll lay down, shake, roll over, spin, stay, leave it, target and stand up. Sit is the only thing that brings a 90% down to 75%...i'm still not sure why)
LOVES FETCH. He's still unsure about tug.
Very gentle. Not really mouthy, and has never been a landshark. He does try to herd the 5 year old I live with around the house...pretty comical to watch.
We've only had a couple issues with him chewing on shoes or carpet...and that's stopped for the most part, i'm pretty sure.
Barks when he needs to potty (FINALLY)
Doesn't bark unless he's REALLY excited or needs to potty.
Doesn't usually pull on his leash
Doesn't like being on the bed or couch. He much prefers the cool tile or laying against the mirrors.
Car rides are his favorite things. He lays down in the back seat and falls asleep <3

*Bad*
He eats EVERYTHING. (rocks, sticks, leaves, poops, chicken feed, eggs, hair, wrappers, etc...he's learned to drop it...and he's better about poops..but holy crap this pup makes me nervous)
He gets cranky when he lacks sleep...he snapped at my boyfriend's parent's pom because she wouldn't leave him alone and he just wanted to sleep. Next day, after a full nights rest, he was good to play! *phew*
He gets over excited when we're doing training, and he'll start doing all his tricks before we ask him to...
He jumps on strangers, and tries to pull to them. I wish there was a nice way to say "don't touch my dog until he sits". *face palm*
He'll demolish any soft toy we give him. Those are now fetch only toys, and they get put away once he starts trying to pull them apart.
HATES STAIRS. 
He chews on his feet. Not hard, usually...just a little odd.
If he's not crated at night, there's a 1 in 4 chance he'll potty on the floor...(learned that this weekend.)


That's all I can think of. Overall, he's just a happy, healthy, nutty, lazy dog xD


----------



## AngusMcGee (Oct 29, 2011)

Angus: Male, 10 weeks today!

*Good:*
For the first time today he went into his kennel for a nap all on his own!!!
Sleeps through the night
Not a whole lot of noise out of him when he's in his kennel
Potty trained for the most part
Knows "Sit, Wait, Come"

*Bad:*
He's obsessed with the carpet-can't stop chewing it
Is very nippy towards pants and feet when coming back into the house from going potty and towards hands a little bit when we try to pet him. He's making progress every day though...

We've only had him for two weeks. They've gone by fast in that he's made a lot of progress from the first night we had him, but then at the same time, they've been the LONGEST two weeks of my life! Can't wait to look back on this in a few weeks or months to see how far we've come.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Malice now 5 months old

Good
* Confident
* Curious
* Not mouthy
* Dog friendly
* People friendly
* Able to keep up with the big dogs energy wise
* Cuddle bug
* Loves to play tug
* Loves to swim
* Sleeps through the night
* Knows the yard boundry
* Clever (problem solver)
* Knows "Sit"
* Sits before meals, before going outside, before going inside and before exiting her crate
* Calm inside the house


Bad
* Still has a potty accident every once in a while
* Too curious
* Toy destroyer
* Has selective hearing
* Bark, bark, bark
* Cat chaser (working on it)
* Has developed some car sickness
* Needs work walking on leash


----------



## jm513 (Oct 9, 2011)

Jedi - Almost 5 Months

*Good:*

- good with everyone of all ages. 
- sits to be petted by anyone (see bad) - kids included. If the kids are really small, he'll lay down for them.
- sleeps through the night
- no issues in his crate, all good
- 98% house trained. We had the first accident in a month last night and I think it was because I yelled (not at him) and it scared him.
- Quick to learn and enjoys training time
- rarely ever barks. The only guaranteed time he will bark is if he has to go potty. Our other dog barks at her own shadow, so this is SO nice!
- loves the car
- no issues on leash. He was a pro at loose leash walking the first time we ever took him out. The only time he pulls is if he really REALLY wants to get at something, then all I have to do is the statue and he immediately sits.
- has decided he is my 4 year old's protector! He follows her everywhere and while he'll nip at us (see bad) he doesn't do the same with her. If she is on the couch and he gets the zoomies, you can almost see the "OH NO!" in his head when he sees she is on the couch and he is half way up in the air. He does everything possible to not land on her.

Bad:

- he chews EVERYTHING....except his toys. I have no idea how many toys we've bought, but we only found one that he absolutely loved and he destroyed it within a week=-(.
- He sits to be petted by EVERYONE - even people who show 0 interest in petting him. I feel really bad when he does this because it is so cute. I always give him extra love. I would like for him to be a bit more aloof to strangers. 
- did I mention he chews things?
- his eating schedule is really weird and I haven't totally figured it out yet. He likes dinner at about 10:30...o.0?
- he has selective hearing. Training will go beautifully one day then the next I say "sit" and he cocks an ear and walks away. 
- He chases my cats. If they sit still, all is fine - but the second they move, the chase is on. We're working on leave it - but we're not there yet.
- won't play fetch for anything. Working on that too.
- DIGS....DIIIIIIIGGGGGSSSS
- counter surfs. And table surfs. And steals whatever he can.
- He has selective bite inhibition. He is getting much much better, but if he gets really really wound up - all bets are off and there is no distracting him. Chew toys are not the same as arms. He has never drawn blood, but it HURTS. We could all also do without the drive-by butt biting....

The Ugly

I just bought this chair. Did I mention he chews things?=-)))



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RMF (Oct 1, 2011)

Deezul will be 6 months in a little over a week.

GOOD

Potty trained within the first few days we got him.
Learns commands very quick...just need hand signals for some commands.
Very inquisitive & nosey, has to check everything out. 
People & dog friendly.
Crate trained. 
Usually sleeps throught the night, providing he's taken out before bed time.
Pretty much out of the chewing stage.

BAD

Thief sometimes...steals shoes & socks.
Barks a lot.
Leash walking.
Gets carsick.
Hardheaded sometimes.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Isa--15 weeks

THE GOOD:
*Very affectionate
*Learns commands quickly
*Follows me everywhere
*Loves her crate and has been quiet in it from day one
*Slept through night on 3rd day home
*Potties on command (most of time)
*Mouth getting softer
*Loves the cats and the 2 older dogs
*Has not chewed on dog beds
*Good eater...not picky
*Good with all ages of people and other dogs if they are not aggressive
*Great in car...has done 3-4 hour trips with no complaints!

THE BAD:
*Still has not "asked" to go out....if I don't foresee it, then still has accidents
*Wants to eat everything she can pick up outside...bark, rocks, acorns, etc
*Loves the cats and 2 older dogs too much
*Has not learned "leave it" (though it is practiced numerous times a day)
*Will not drop what is in her mouth if it's contraband
*Will chew on cabinets, baseboards, sofa skirts, etc...so constantly being told "leave it" or "no"
*Will not come if she is doing something engrossing (like digging hole in yard)


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Abbie... 

The Good:
Been working her at the local Schutzhund club, and she's taking to it well
Good drive
She's great with my son
She's clever

The Bad:
She's kinda picky about her kibble
She gets really car sick
She will steal food if she thinks its unattended
Sometimes I wish she had a better "off switch"
Sometimes too clever


----------



## Copfreak7 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sarge, 8 months old

The good: 
-listens to me really well, doesn't go to far and is always looking to see where I am 
-Isn't a picky eater
-Loves to go on car rides
-Loves to play 
-Doing extremely well in his obedience class

The bad:
-wants to play with the other dogs all day, which for the other dogs, they don't always want to haha
-barks at new dogs, still working on fixing that
-just started what seems to be aggression at new dogs


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Tober 14wk old male

Good:
Has not pooped in the house for more than 3 weeks and is asking to go out.
Loves his crate.
Training well, sit, stay, down, come. Performs as asked 85-90% of the time.
Loves kids and all people.
When startled (rare) is quick to recoup and investigate.
Drops items when asked most of the time, toys or stolen items.
Has an amazing ability to focus for such a young pup.
Does not destroy/chew things.

Less good:
Will forget to ask to go out to urinate, occasionally goes on floor (maybe, once every 3 days).
Barks . . . when he wants anything.
Is somewhat wary of strange dogs. (starting puppy class today to deal with this)

All in all the easiest pup I have raised. I just love him!:wub:


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Luna (around seven months old):

The Good:
-very sweet girl who loves to cuddle
-super active and loves to play, but can settle down at night or inside the house
-good food drive, easy to train (for the most part!)
-only chews on her toys, not destructive
-really good on off leash walks, never strays too far
-very good with children
-never been landshark-y

The bad:
-doesn't have the greatest nerves, but has improved a bit
-she stinks, all the time, lol! She likes to dive in the pool unexpectedly when in the backyard, so she smells as a result. It's impossible to let her out in the backyard without her diving in unless she's leashed
-she drives my small dog crazy (constantly noses her to play)
-she doesn't have good focus in obedience class
-picky eater
-she barks at the mailman every day (he's terrified of her) and other dogs she doesn't know


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

*Rocket, 22 weeks* today.

*The Good*:
-Excellent leash walking. Loose the entire time, auto sit when I stop, and if I talk to someone, he lays down. 
-Not much of a chewer. Will pull a cushion off the couch, or pull a rug up, but takes redirection easily. 
-Loves everyone and everything.
-Noises, guns, fireworks, don't bother him. 
-Is gentle with other pets, the parakeet even landed on his nose! LOVES our cats and will sleep next to them if they're inside.
-Very calm and excellent temperament, I can and do take him anywhere and he is often remarked on for how extremely well-behaved and calm he is. 
-LOVES to play fetch and will bring back and release 100% of the time.
-Was potty trained in 72 hours, and only had 3 accidents in the house in those few days--all our fault.
-Has slept through the night since day 3.
-Fine in the crate, although I KNOW he wants to sleep out at night.
-No separation anxiety.
-Excellent in the car. 
-No dog aggression displayed ever.
-Awesome focus 90% of the time in school and LOVES to train anywhere, anytime. Learns fast. 
-Recall is mostly excellent, today for the first time he ran after a deer on the trail, the first one it took about 45 seconds for him to come back, the second deer, less than 3. 
-Seems to love to run and hike. The two things I hoped he would.
-Is drop dead gorgeous. I didn't buy him for his looks, and I love GSD's so that probably makes a difference, but my heart melts when he looks at me with that tongue hanging out and gives me that contented sigh. ♥

*The Bad*:
-Wants to chase the cats if they run. I know he just wants to play and lick them, and IF THE DUMB CATS WOULD TURN AROUND AND STOP, he would QUIT, but still. Grrr..
-Still wants to nip if he gets really happy and excited. I want to run and butt-tuck and play with him, but if you don't have a tug...plus, he thought it was great fun to try to "attack" the kids sledding on the first snow. 
-Is starting to bark at dogs or horses (both of which he sees everyday, we have horses right up on our fence) and try to pull his way over--it's an "I WANT TO SEE YOU LET'S PLAY!" thing, but still...now we have to work on that. 
-Is starting to show_ just a little_ of that teenage "What? I couldn't quite hear you..." or "ya ya, I'll do it in a sec" or the "Hmmm....I'm not really sure I want to do what you ask me, even though I've known it now for a good two months."
-Never wants to eat breakfast in the am. If I feed him all at once in the eve, he has a bit of diarrhea. 
-Is "forgetting" what Leave it means. 

All in all, I guess I feel pretty lucky. He's only normal, and in many ways, he's really excellent.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm starting my list all over again.  Things change, so our issues have changed as well. I'm also just using this as a "record" of his changes. 

6 months, 18 days....

*GOOD:*

--Rock solid stays.
--Really good heel, but sometimes with a sideways sit and sometimes just goes right into a down.
--Has turned into *quite* the frisbee dog.
--He will do all the basic commands easily; sit, stay, down, place, back, off, shake, high five, etc and will do so with a voice command *or* hand command.
--Exceedingly dog friendly. Even dogs that are jerkwads. 
--Big improvement on human interactions. Will now approach many humans, allow them to pet once or twice and runs off... but this is a huge improvement.

*BAD:*
--Counter surfer. He will immediately respond to an "off" command, but he still tries to counter surf. 
--Has begun to test his home boundaries and run in the woods. He recalls 95% of the time well, but the other 5% ignores.
--Won't bring the frisbee back every time to me. Sometimes drops it halfway back and stares at me. :shocked:
--Whines needlessly at times. 
--Pulls like a crazy man without his prong on, unless he's really tired.
--Has some weird thing that he likes to pull smaller dogs by their collars. (I am armed with my water bottle to squirt him when he gets this idea and he immediately stops.)


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

Cedar 13 weeks

Good: 
she does great with commands. Sit, lay down, shake, stay, come.
After exercise she is calm amd laid back

Does well with strangers

Doesn't bark......i've only heard her bark when she needs to go potty and she is in her crate.

Bad:

She is VERY landsharky right now my five year old has a hard time interacting with her because all she wants to do is grab a mouthfull of skirt, sweater, shoes, pants, socks, and especially scarves and pull

Doesn't have any sort of "off" switch when she gets really landsharky.

Just started getting a nose onto the counter and table and has tried to steal food on numerous occasions.

Recently my family got sick and she was so wound up with energy i had no choice but to take her on walks no matter how crappy i was feeling or she would go bonkers.

Potty training!!!! I finally thought i had her trained to at least not pee in the house. Tonight after our walk she had dinner and immediately peed on the floor......grrrrrr

She will grow out of these things but it's frustrating sometimes.


----------

